# WHO'S THE FINEST WOODWORKER.



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Friends
I was trying to establish in my thought who I thought was the best woodworker ever,I remember reading a article in Fine woodworking about an informal poll by the regular contributing editors(a very impressive group) on FWW and they all came up with Phil Lowe as the best woodworker they knew. He is miles and miles ahead of my capabilities and a amazing craftsman and teacher after some more thought I realized that our vote for the best woodworker ever is based on our own experience. as and example when I first started I didn't notice or even think about the miters were tight in a picture frame or not ,I was just impressed that someone could make a picture frame, but now that I've made some picture frames I can appreciate the skill it takes to make nice tight miters.Even though I've been a woodworker for close to 25 years I still don't know enough to be a judge of fine furniture in a furniture show, So I guess for me it has to be what I think of there finished work based on what I know.I know in developing a list of who might qualify for such a lofty title, folks might think of TV personalities like Norm Abram or Tommy McDonald or even David Marks all super craftsman in there own right, but dose their celebrity really qualify them for the top spot. Then there are the old masters of days gone by like Duncan Phyfe ,John Goddard or John Townsend. Were they the best ever? I don't know if it's possible to name the very best ever but there has to be craftsman that we would include one or more of the following categories :

top 100 old masters
top 100 modern masters
top 100 Ljs members
best in your neighborhood


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know many of those names you mentioned, as ww-ing is something still pretty new to me. However, Andy gets my vote in terms of *fine* woodworking. I'm more of a *coarse* woodworker myself.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Dan your choice doesn't have to be anyone I mentioned. 
Andy's a great choice


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Thankyou everyone from the acedem…..........................Ah crap, it wasn't me.
A1jim, the best woodworker in real terms was my DAD. He was able to make a lot of things with pretty primitive tools (According to todays standards, )
I look at the architecture of Europeans ,Asians, Romans and I am perplexed. Completely in AWE at what those people years ago were able to build. It has lasted !
We do have well known people in North America as well, to name ONE is a difficult thing. Personal taste would decide which ONE I really think stands out. 
Very good topic…I will follow this and learn even more. Thanks A1jim for starting this.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Any effort to define the best has to be very subjective.

I personally know a guy who is extremely artistic in what he designs and builds. His workmanship is very good but would probably not qualify as "the best". His artistic talent may qualify his as "the best". Are we talking about great joints or great artistry?

I have great admiration for the old woodworkers who did such great work with virtually nothing but hand tools - often hand made hand tools. Does the state of the tools they had to work with figure into the decision?

Some woodworkers have access to and work with some incredibly beautiful pieces of wood. Others, work with more basic stock. Does the quality of the wood factor into this decision?

Do you only consider one or two exceptional pieces or do you consider their work in total?

How do you compare a complex piece of furniture (a complex desk for example) and an impressive turning?

My point is that this is very subjective and everyone will have their opinions.

Despite all my babbling - the woodworker I admire the most is Sam Maloof.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I've always defined the "Best" woodworker as the one with the greatest total number of posts, on LumberJocks.com


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Just IMHO mind you, but the best woodworkers ever are, or were…

Jesus of Nazareth. (Hey, you think he didn't work in Joseph's carpentry shop when he was a boy?)
My Grandpa H…
My great uncle Gilbert,
My Dad. Dad, Uncle Gilbert, and Grandpa furnished and accessorized several family homes with equipment that would be considered primitive by todays standards. I had no idea furniture was made of cheap plywood and particle board until after I got my first apartment and tried furnishing it on my own… Now their style and mine are radically different, but I will say this, I sure wish Dad was closer so I could spend some quality shop time with him while he's still here… 
That dude I saw making Jaguar masks on the road on the way to the pyramids at Chichen Itza. He could do things with, and I kid you not, a swiss army knife, and sand held in a banana leaf used as abrasive that would blow your mind!

I might be a little biased though…


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

hahaha.. suck up!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good points Rich ,in spite of all my babbling that's what I was trying say ,It's all subjective.
Sam should sure be on the list.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jim. I can't think how one could name the best. I think I agree with Rich that such a choice couldn't be very objective.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good one Neil.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Never really thought about it Jim but it's a good point to ponder.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jesus of Nazareth.* (Hey, you think he didn't work in Joseph's carpentry shop when he was a boy?)
(I agree)

*Sam Maloof - Woodworker… In his field…* He redefined the Rocking Chair along with other chairs and furniture.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . (you didn't think I'd vote for anyone else… did you?)

*Note:* Jim said *"... who was…"*
... but the title says "who's" = who is … (???)


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

That is a really tough call; I don't know enough about "famous" ww to make any sort of suggestions; this month's FWW mag features Jere Osgood; his creations are absolutely amazing, however I've seen my share of projects on LJ's which are beautiful and incredible. Some stuff I can sort of imagining one day to have the skill to build, there's a lot of projects on this site though that I can never imagine being able to build!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the best woodworkers has to be the waterbucket maker 
he is judged several times a day to proof his new build bucket is thight
if we talk a single person …. but none of those we know the name on

and if there can be more than one who can have build a thing it most be the boatbuilders
since people littrely put there life in there hands

if it comes to furniture it has to be one that is a master of several trades in woodworking
both to design /build / turning/carving /veenering and finish how many can claim that now adays 
compared to the old masters that made furnitures of high end to the realy rich including
queens and kings among those who did that there is several that is pretty much unknown to the mass

I have seen a few on L J

to find the best of the best will take years and a few $ (alot of them)to find out

take care 
Dennis


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Jesus of Nazareth? I don't think he did much with this woodworking and I can't ever remember hearing about any of his woodworking skills or what type of stuff he built…I believe he got his skills and his notarriety on other areas.

I agree with Rich..there are so many variables and areas of woodworking that make it hard to define under one title. So many people with so much talent and longevity building in so many different styles in their trade.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Greg… Whatever He did, you know it was Perfect. LOL


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmmmmm…..

Most of build things we've seen or copy someone else's design, or even buy a design and build to the plan.
The really interesting and awesome stuff for me is the original work. People that come up with something never seen before, and build it really well.

Most of us have never really had a truly original thought. I know I'll take flak for that statement, but I believe it to be true. The really amazing woodworkers have skill, talent, and can think miles ahead of the rest of us.

I don't know who these people are off the top of my head, all I really know is, I'm not one of them.

Wait, you said best in my neighborhood? Well I'm pretty high up on that list.  I think there's only one other guy anywheres near here.

Thanks for making us think again Jim.

Mike


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wow jim, you really hurt me on this one…i thought i was, based on what i know of my skills and then others…LOL…LOL… im a legend in my own mind…....lol….....yes your right, when i see the works of the great ones , ive seen so many who i thought were just fantastic and know i wont ever reach there skill level…but i know for sure ive seen some very good craftsmen on this web site…but who is the best, well i think joe has got, good luck in finding out who it might be, maybe some real close ones will be revealed in this thread…good post jim… p.s…and besides…ive never seen a man look so good in a red dress then me, and wear a tool belt…LOL..


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Maloof. He was a master with wood and with people. His style is unique and he was truly an artist. The lines and joinery in his furniture are unmatched IMO.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Let's not forget those who came before us with no power tools at all. No hand planers either. I don't think any modern woodworker can begin to stack up to those guys.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmm,

Short and obvious list.

Tage Frid, for re-introducinng us to the Danish Workbench
George Nakashima/Gentaro Hikogawa, introduced traditional Japanese woodworking to America
Sam Maloof, goes without saying
Gustav Stickley, father of the Craftsman Style
Greenes/Halls, contemporary classics

And lets not forget James Krenov.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually my point about Jesus was the influence on woodworkers. Not specifically regarding woodworking, but he sure did have an impact. (Not a comment on religion, rather a comment on the historical person and impact…)


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

I gotta say Noah, I am not sure what gopher wood is, but hos ark was tight and that was before the days of steam bending and such.

I think the best is very difficult to determine, we can say the most artistic, or the most utilitarian, or the most cost effective. I love the work of Gustav Stickley. I don't think we can leave out Antonio Stradivarius for his violins and Zacharias Hildebrandt who built Bach's organ.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

a very good idea Jim. My thoughts are my Uncle Herm. He was an incredible craftsman, but, nobody else knows of him because he wasn't on tv, or in any magazines. I still have an LP cabinet that he made for me on my 18th b-day (we won't say how long ago that was), that resides in my shop, and every glance at that cabinet, I get inspired by Uncle Herm. My $.02
It really isnt anything fancy, but, to me, it means a bunch. Here is the cabinet:









some inlay that he did. I know they have this stuff in places like Woodcraft nowadays, so I don't know if he actually made it, or if he bought it. I'll never know.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

I am of the mindset that there is no one that can be called the best, everyone has their area in woodworking where they excel, and certainly there are many who excel in every area of woodworking. For me it's not so much the craftsmanship but the one who has the patience, the focus and the design ability to start from a few hunks of wood or boards and create something that was only an image in their mind. Every one here to me is the best woodworker…. Ok if you make me choose I would go with Norm Abram, as he was a big influence in my obsessive hobby, that's what makes him the best to me.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It can be tough Mike
Joe If you read all my post I'm sure you could spend years correcting my grammar and spelling. )
Ok Neil I'm not on the list LOL
Greg I think Jesus might have been a carpenter but I don't see a lot of wood in those old middle east homes,so carpentry would have been a broad description of what Jesus had done in his earlier years.
Mike I guess the projects that all of the members want to copy are originals aren't they? Like Andy boxes and degooseies boards . )
Bob I meant to list you right along side John townsend LOL
Kevin Sam sure should be on the list
Russ that;s who the Townsend's were all hand tools and some of their furniture has sold in the 20 million dollar range.
Nathan every one on your list is on mine too good choices,


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not think that he necessarily is the best woodworker around but lately I have been watching videos from Paul Sellers and I really like his approach to wood working: very simple and very effective. 
If I was to "copy" a woodworker that would be Paul Sellers.
Bert


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim,

Boy are you a troublemaker! LOL Glad you widened the club! There are many masters of woodworking. I look at them in different catagories. Then there is that personal filter we screen things through? I think we also, like you said, now recognize and appreciate how someone puts a structure together, as well as what the structure makes us feel? My Uncle was a hunter/fisherman guide in Northern wisconsin. He built furniture, cabins, his home all from WWII crate lumber as my dad said it was better than could be bought at the lumber yard. He and my dad had an influence, and i still have hand tools I was shown how to use "properly".  There I feel nastalga (sp?) and appreciation. I appreciate the deft and skill of Charles Neil, And then there is the "New Yankee" who was my only mentor. As I got more interested and serious I investigated Taig Fried, Fred Marks took me into another place, but James Krenov's expressed love of the making of furniture hooked me. My friend Kintaro Yazawa is the master of joinery!

I also have come to LJ's and find many inspiring,masterful woodworkers, Andy and Greg? Benji Reeyes, and watching Andyboy build something leaves me mezmorized. And these folks make me wanna be a good woodworker! I have a big list, but I'm gonna stop now LOL!


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Great topic, Jim. To my way of thinking, guys who can cut the perfect dovetail and apply the flawless finish are a dime a dozen. On the other hand, the person who can create a unique and beautiful design that becomes a furniture icon is the true master craftsman. It doesn't matter if he is the one who actually makes the piece, though if he does, he's due greater esteem. There's no one best. Recent examples include Morris, MacIntosh, Greene & Greene, Stickley, Thonet, Maloof, Krenov, and Nakashima, to name just a few. And LJs is not without its own representation of folks who do beautiful work.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

There are so many unknown masters. We can only speak of those who have become famous enough to have their names remembered. For me there is no best, nor can there be but I have a tremendous admiration for the old boatbuilders, Frank Honour and Leif Gunderson to name only two, who taught me how to build wooden boats.
You've never heard of them but their work was amazing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bert ,Paul Sellers is a new name to me but that's what was hoping for is some new experts ,

Tom me a trouble maker ? LOL It's great to hear about your family members that inspired you too. All the folks you brought up have inspired me too,except I didn't know your dad and uncle. I'm glad your feeling nostalgic an appreciation ,it just so happens we have a special on that this week only$110 pay the secretary on the way out LOL

Client Very good point about designing , now I know why I only get a dime for those dozens of things I make 
I get your point and agree with your list of great furniture makers and designers,

Paul those unsung mentors is what it's all about.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I haven't got a clue who"s the best, But the one thing I do know is just about everyone is better than me. I don't though mind I have no place to go but up…............................Schloemoe


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lj's brings the world woodworkers to my door. Some recent posts by some of the russian woodworkers is tremendous. My friend Kintaro Yazawa, has been nominated Master Woodworker of Miazaki, Japan.

$110? must be a 40% discount.

Be interesting to see if the people I admire here like Paul share who guided their travels.

Oh yeah I started making sawdust. Really fine sawdust, and it's a start.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Al: aka "Bertha" gets my vote

If I could only be half the wood worker that he is; then I would be less than half as good as I am now.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Grinling Gibbons


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been following Jeffrey J. Williams and Patrick Edwards


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My vote is for Sam Maloof


----------



## BuyoMasilla (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your thoughts and Jim for bringing it all up.

I like Rich's comments. There are many factors which can be considered. Tools, materials, beauty vs practicality of outcome, cost, originality, etc. Someone brought the fact of most things being both original and copied. Since it's free, I'll buy that. Beauty can be found in the extravagant, or the simple both in their own way. I've seen much of that here by all y'all

I read a bit about Maloof online recently and believe he was an artist, a pioneer and a heck of a craftsman. But if you take a look at Ramon's work here at LJ, his chairs are pretty sick too, in a good way of course.

In terms of practicality, and often beauty, boat builders and luthiers have to be mentioned, someone brought up the Strads earlier. I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but weren't those WWI airplanes made of wood mostly? Had I been a pilot then, I know who I would hope was the best wood worker.

By the way, please forgive my ignorance, but the fellow that came up with this concept that led to this LJ community is high on my list as I learn and get inspiration most times I get online here.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Jim, that is tough one to pick. So many people specialize and they are the best at that special kind of work. I think you are looking for an overall woodworker and I cannot name one particular name. I am amazed by the talent on Lumberjocks and that person may very well be in our club here but I cannot pick just one person.

It is a good thing to to think about but I cannot come through for you!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Lot of inspiring people here, but how about tim the tool man taylor and al borland?

haha. I have to say someone who probably most amazed me was a man I met named Steve a few years back who worked for the Prince's [Charles] Trust and was part of a 500 year old guild and was especially trained in medieval carpentry. Not exactly fine woodworking, but man did he know how to work wood.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

To begin I truely think that the first time I watched my dad build something I thought was imposible, I new then he was the greatest. But after having travel around the country and met some of the best back alley woodworkers and turners, opened my computer and saw Sam Maloof's work and many other of his caliber, They all are very great woodworkers, because they stired the desire to strive to be the best I can be. There are several on LJ's, because they stir us to go one more level, try new things.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Tough topic, that is for sure!

Of the people I know, when I have seen their work, I am right up there. But they are mostly doing furniture- I am mostly doing boxes. Apples to oranges.

I had the pleasure of being around Frank Klaus several times. I now kick myself in the butt that I didn't watch closer when he was hand cutting dovetails. In fairness- I was supposed to be working (a ww show-). He is certainly worthy of your list.

Sam Maloof, both by the examples of his work I've seen, and by reputation, should be on that list.

Norm! Not that he is a huge talent in ww skills, I think he would tell you that he is not the best at all. But he gets special consideration for bringing our wonderful (work? hobby?) to so many people. I suspect the folks at Delta will join me in that sentiment. Norm has probably indirectly sold more power tools than anyone! And if we want to extend that thinking a little- he may have helped populate the used machine market too, when guys found out that Norm had more going for him than just fancy cast iron.

We can probably put Roy Underhill on that list too, both for his dogged determination to remain historically accurate, his skill in a variety of areas, and his success at sharing it with us.

my $.02. I'll go to bed now.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I just asked my wife and she said "Forgetaboutit…. It's not you" ! "(


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

To me, yes they would have to have the skills to build great pieces, but there are many other factors that would be required to earn the "best woodworker" title. Does that person even exist?

They should have the humility to not think too much of themselves. They need the desire to coach others to do their best work. They need to be able to create a new design whether it be old stuffy museum pieces or modern works of art. They need to understand the mechanics, advantages, and disadvantages of different joinery. And they also need the ability to think on their feet when something goes wrong. This is not exhaustive, but it is a start to what would get my admiration.

I don't know if even Norm met all of my requirements. I know many of the new folks don't. As Paul mentioned, there are many unknown great woodworkers. That being said, I have been impressed recently with *Gary Rogowski*.


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

Mirror, Mirror, on the wall who's the finest woodworker of them all?


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

In my opinion, the best ever was no doubt John Townsend of Goddard-Townsend fame. There is simply no denying the fact that many of his pieces are that which everything else is judged by. As well, his pieces sell for more than any other traditional furniture ever made.
And when you consider the time in which he lived and the technology they had back when he was alive and building, it makes it that much more incredible.

Sorry, I just do not feel he can be questioned as the best or even challenged in any way. He simply built the masterpieces of the world of fine furniture.

Really, what could possibly equal the Newport Six Shell Secretary? It's the Holy Grail of furniture! And it sold for over $12,000,000! 









And the you have the Townsend clock, the chest-on-chest, the bureau table, all gorgeous masterpieces, and all built by hand, with hand tools, long before any power tools would ever be developed.

I agree there are many masters of the craft living today, and may others who have lived. But when it comes to the absolute best, John Townsend of Goddard-Townsend fame was certainly the best.

Just my opinion, others may vary, and I take no offense to that.

As for the "woodworking celebrities" like Abrahm, McDonald and Marks, they're good, but I think my buddy Charles Neil is better. He just doesn't have a mainstream tv show to make himself as well known. Though I feel he can out-build any of the three.

Don't get me wrong, the others have talents, but gilding something and slopping some chemicals on it does not make you a good woodworker. It may make you an artist, but not a great woodworker. Mr. Marks has made some nice furniture, but he's drifted so far away from that and into this whole other realm that is so far from building furniture, that I'm not even sure he could be accurately classified as a "woodworker" any more. I understand being creative, but following the money is a whole other deal altogether. And when you charge a "consultation fee" to give advice on the phone, you can not deny following the money.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

A guy stiopped by the shop the other day. Gave me his card It said, master wood craftsman on it. Very impressive! I've sawed up a forest in my time. So my question is where do i go to be a master wood craftsman?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Try your best, do your best, enjoy doing what you're doing and you are the best woodworker.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I think his name was Damit. Pretty sure his name has been spoken of in every wood shop.


----------



## ruel24 (Feb 14, 2012)

I would definitely say the old masters of an era gone. Just looking at this Louis XIV piece would show you that it took some excellent skills, using mostly hand tools and some foot/animal operated equpment to build this style of furniture.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

@ Billp: lol, that would be thee most mentioned .. hahaha


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's my short list. Norm Vandal, All of the Dunlaps, Charles Neil and of course you a1Jim. Can you tell I,m a bit Period prejudiced?


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh, And of course the master of them all,John Townsend !!! How did I miss him?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I would also have to add H. O. Studley, a real master craftsman at wood working and also stone masonry.
Here is a shot of the bench he built while at Poole Piano company

And one of his clam shell tool chest

I have to say that his work inspires me to be just a little bit better, a little bit more.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Amazing ride so far folks! This blog is an educatikon in itself. Keep it going. Thanks Jim!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Kenny You da man you hit the nail on the head including my friend and mentor Charles Neil.
Kpw thanks but I've just a hack compared to anyone one listed above
Thanks Dallas, Studley was a master for sure.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Can't leave Wendell Castle out of this list of "finest wookworkers". My area is let's say "blessed" to have the School for American Craftsmen at the Rochester Institute of Technology. We also have Albert Paley's iron works here. I've been in his shop while they were fabricating a piece. What they do with metal is just AMAZING!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

YIKES so many names, lots of reading to do about what these people did. THIS is GREAT sibject.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This guy is in a league of his own Livio De Marchi

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/demarchi.htm


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

How about Thos Moser?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes yes yes Thoms Moser he has fantastic designs and has been one of the most successful furniture makers out there.
Here's a non pro that is a retired engineer and is self taught he does amazing work. MARCO AURELIO R. GUIMARÃES
http://lumberjocks.com/MARCOAURELIO 
He's not alone there are dozens of Lj members that blow me away with there talent.


----------



## jasonR (Mar 17, 2011)

"Jesus of Nazareth? I don't think he did much with this woodworking and I can't ever remember hearing about any of his woodworking skills or what type of stuff he built…I believe he got his skills and his notarriety on other areas."

I can wiki like the best. Wiki cites a source that claims he made Yokes and ploughs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus


----------



## Deglazed (Jan 12, 2011)

If you put J.C. in this group, you also need to add Woody Woodpecker.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Jim: Of the TV guys, David Marks gets my vote for sheer creativity and craftsmanship. Sam Maloof has to rank up near the top as does James Krenov, Gustav Stickley, the Greene brothers and the Halls ( who actually did all of the work).
But look at the work in FWW Gallery and there are some pretty salty folks working out there today. I get embarrased every time I look at some of that work and ask myself if I cam really be called a woodworker in comparison to some of those ladies and gentlemen. But the dude that made the first wooden wheel, really got everything going. (BAD pun intended). He gets my vote as top dawg.

Great post for discussion at beer/cigar thirty after all of the potentially digit losing work has been completed.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know who is the finest, but in terms of modern design, this guy would give anyone a run for the money…










http://www.johnleefurniture.com/viewgallery.php?cid=1&pid=168


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*JIM: YOU ARE THE BEST MEMBER OF LUMBER JOCKS ;-)*


----------



## ronniebo (Feb 7, 2011)

I should nominate a very recent acquaintance of mine.
One Silas Kopf from the US.
This man is a genius when it comes to marquetry and furniture style.
I have only seen the photos so far.
See his website www.silaskopf.com , drool,,, then sell all of your tools
Ron Booth Hobart Tasmania


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I haven't been around LJs very long, but one member's projects have impressed me more than anyone else's work anywhere. Every example of Gene's (vipond33) work displays the highest order of both refined design and execution. His work is pure elegance.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think there's one best carpenter or woodworker out there, those of use that are pros, are pretty much all going to have some specialty of some sort, like I make a horrible framer, cause I take too much time and I'm too danged precise. But then I've known framers who tried to do what I do that ended up leaving the company I was working for after one afternoon…

Now if we're talking about guys who you can look to for inspiration that's another story, but you'd have never heard of the guys that I've learned alot from stylisticly.

P.S unless the guys a card carrying union member, master carpenters don't refer to themselves as master carpenters, because they realize there is some are of woodworking they know nothing about. Still makes me uncomfortable to hear that term when used in conjunction with my name.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't ever think that we could ever come to a agreement on who would be on the list. Every craftsman that has been mentioned here, is great in there own way.To me the requirments would be basied on. What area of the craft they made there invlunience. Everyone has there own way look and what they think they need to improve there own area of the craft they do. It also has to do with what styly they build. Sam would be the list for me for his style. As far as picking the greats or the best would be impossible to come up with.All of use as craftsman even the ones considered to be the greats pro's amd even us on LJ'S. Have learned from eachother to improve on how we do what we do. Even the greats would have to amit, they learn from eachother.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd be in the bottom 5… if that is any help… lol


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree Clint. Of all the LJs, I see Gene as one of the best.


----------



## Steelernut (Nov 23, 2012)

James Krenov, "With Wakened Hands". The best ever. The Frank Lloyd Wright of woodworking. I've met Sam Maloof at a lecture in Rockport Me. He's top notch but I'd be willing to bet he'd mention Krenov. If you get a chance pick up a copy of "With Wakened Hands", simply amazing. 
My two cents.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Whoever made this is much better than anyone I'd call the best I've ever seen.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

One of my favorites is William Thomas. Graduate of the North Bennet St School, he does some awesome work.

http://williamthomas-furniture.com/

One of his current projects being featured on OWWM

http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=102994


----------



## TimberFramerBob (Feb 18, 2013)

I see no one has posted on this for a few months …..maybe itll come back to life…..........I didnt read all the posts but my personal fav/ woodworking idol is the late Sam Maloof…..........im making one of his rockers as we speak


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

It seems like we have done this before… haven't we done this before?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Same thread Joe almost a year old.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, all I can say it that I am not the finest woodworker…....


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I guess I never pay attention to who makes what to know who is and isn't the best. The only thing I know is that I'm the best woodworker that I can afford; I just don't know if that says worse things about my ability or my budget.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jim,*

OK! Very good… Revived after a year… revived 91 days ago… recently came to life again…

I thought I remembered it from before… didn't notice the days… LOL


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Am I having Déjà vu … I think I've been here before! 
We need another topic like who's the most diversified Lumberjock's woodworker.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*I know it's not me!*

I will have to compile my list but a few in no particular order are:

David Marks
Elmer Wetenkamp
James Krenov
....


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Jesus Christ is the best woodworker of all times, and Im going to prove why I'm saying it.
In earthly therms, wood was something scarce in the areas he grew up. Than means wood was expensive and sometimes hard to obtain. When you are handling and working a material of these characteristics, a person must be a good woodworker.

The greek therm used by the Bible to refers Jesus' dad ocupation, Tektonos, no only makes reference to a carpenter, but is a therm that referes to a wider concept, as maker and Builder. Some scholars believe that Joseph and Jesus may have helped in the reconstruction of Sepphoris, a roman city known as "the ornate of Gallilee".. Since Herod Antipas rebuilt the city about 4 B.C., and since stone is the main building craft of the area, Joseph, living in the nearby Nazareth, was probably a builder in stone as well as wood. Sepphoris was about an hour's walk from Nazareth.

Now, the Bible says in Colossians 1:16:
" For in him all things were created: things in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or powers or rulers or authorities; all things have been created through him and for him." 
All the trees on planet earth, with all their wood types, ebony, cedar, rosewood, teak, cocobolo, lignum vitae, were created through Him and for Him….can't be a bigger carpenter like Him!!!


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

Maloof but I really don't know I say anybody that works with wood is great to me


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll jump into this conversation. I think we all have that one person in our past that inspired us, whether is was a relative or neighbor or such.

Mine was my great grandfather. He has the entire basement for his wood working. No power tools, back then. baby food jars with nuts and bolts and screws. single light bulb hanging above a dark stained workbench.

He made a small porch swing for the front porch and a larger swing for the backyward for my great grandmother. a back wooden garden shed for her as well. he made his grand kids little toy soldiers and rocking horses and baby cribs. he did it all when it came to wood. i never remember anything he created coming apart or falling in disarray.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Scotsman… Have a link?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe, here is one link and if you Google it you will get a *LOT* more!

If you do just an image search you will find some unbelievable pictures!










*Like this one!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

oldone,
Thank you… I didn't feel like LOOKING… It seemed that the one posting, who was obviously there already, could just EDIT / Add it…

Thank you for the link… I have read all about it before… *Quite astonishing…*

... Maybe Jesus got special permission to sneak back in someone's body, have some fun getting that job done, then going back? (He was a carpenter… right? LOL )


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Scots,

LOL… as I was looking for the link & not finding it, I thought 
"Looks like he forgot to Link it… I'll just ask & maybe he will be able to Edit it."

I know how it goes… I do the same thing… LOL


----------

